# Canon Developing 500 f/4L & 600 f/4L Replacements



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 26, 2010)

```
<p><strong>London, UK, 26 August 2010</strong> Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Canon today announces the development of two new super telephoto lenses for its leading range of EOS Digital SLR cameras Ã¢â‚¬â€œ the EF 500mm F/4L IS II USM and the EF 600mm F/4L IS II USM. The new lenses will be displayed for the first time in Europe during Photokina 2010 in Cologne, Germany.</p>
<p>Developed as part of CanonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s acclaimed L-series of professional lenses, the new lenses will achieve new and advanced levels of image quality. Each will include the highest quality components, featuring high specification Image Stabilizer technology alongside the use of optical materials such as Fluorite, to correct aberrations ensuring high resolution images rich in detail and contrast.</p>
<p>Succeeding the widely-respected EF 500mm F/4L IS USM and EF 600mm F/4L IS USM, the EF 500mm F/4L IS II USM and EF 600mm F/4L IS II USM are being developed for photographers who require high performance, fast aperture and a longer focal length. Redesigned, lightweight bodies will provide added mobility alongside enhanced protection against dust and water, making them ideal for the toughest shooting conditions.</p>
<p>Both new lenses have been designed to reflect CanonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s renowned high standards for the elite L-series, combining exceptional-quality optics with easy-to-reach controls and signature designs. The models will be released as part of CanonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s continued development of its EF lens line-up, offering enhanced performance and improved functions that cater for the needs of photographers from beginners through to professionals.</p>
<p class="facebook"><a href="http://www.facebook.com/share.php?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/2010/08/canon-developing-500-f4l-600-f4l-replacements/" target="_blank" title="Share on Facebook">Share on Facebook</a></p>
```


----------



## DJL329 (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon Developing 500 f/4L & 600 f/4L Replacements*

Canon has just posted the 60D and a bunch of new lenses on their site. No 50mm EF f1/4 II, however. 

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_60d

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/ef_lens_lineup


----------



## /dev/null (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon Developing 500 f/4L & 600 f/4L Replacements*

I better start saving for the 500 f/4. Given the price hike on the new 300 f/2.8, the 500 f/4 might well be above $10k. Unfortunately I have a house to pay first.

I guess it is safe to bet that the 800 f/5.6 will be upgraded next, then we can hope for the 300 f/4 and 400 f/5.6 and maybe, just maybe the 400 f/4 DO will be replaced (either new DO system or non-DO), and the 200 f/2.8 will receive IS.

BTW, are there any decent ways to rent such a super-tele in Europe (France in particular, and not in Paris)?


----------



## Ivar (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon Developing 500 f/4L & 600 f/4L Replacements*

I do not really get the "announcement for development", what is the justification here, especially in the context of Canon's policy to leave everything until the last moment? Was it getting otherwise too big question mark after the announcement of other big tele lenses? What does it mean in terms of availability for these lenses, more than a year?


----------



## /dev/null (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Canon Developing 500 f/4L & 600 f/4L Replacements*



Ivar said:


> I do not really get the "announcement for development", what is the justification here, especially in the context of Canon's policy to leave everything until the last moment? Was it getting otherwise too big question mark after the announcement of other big tele lenses? What does it mean in terms of availability for these lenses, more than a year?


Makes sense only if they have emptied their stock of the old 500's and 600' s, and this is a way of telling people to be patient. 
Who knows when the new versions will be available, but in the mean time the price (new and used) of the old versions is going to drop like a stone.


----------



## Isurus (Aug 27, 2010)

*Re: Canon Developing 500 f/4L & 600 f/4L Replacements*

This will be interesting, but the price of both will be over $10K given the price of the new 400, which the new 600 probably being quite a bit north of 10K (probably 12.5-13K). Just like with the new 300 & 400, these are going to have to be simply amazing lenses to justify the equally amazing price tags.


----------



## nicke (Aug 27, 2010)

*Re: Canon Developing 500 f/4L & 600 f/4L Replacements*

More info about the lenses, http://www.usa.canon.com/dlc/controller?act=GetArticleAct&articleID=3508.

-- Nicke


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Canon Developing 500 f/4L & 600 f/4L Replacements*



nicke said:


> More info about the lenses, http://www.usa.canon.com/dlc/controller?act=GetArticleAct&articleID=3508.
> 
> -- Nicke



Thanks for the link! One thing I notice in that article, where they discuss reducing the weight - "Part of the reason for the difference is the fact that the front element of the new lenses is no longer a clear cover glass." So, the protective and cheap to replace front glass is gone, from a lens too large to take a front filter (and lacking threads for one in any case). The fluorine coating will be great for protecting against fingerprints and dust, but no help for impact protection...


----------



## Justin (Oct 2, 2010)

*Re: Canon Developing 500 f/4L & 600 f/4L Replacements*

Thsi concerns me as well. The whole point before was so if you bashed in the front of the lens (it's a huge bulky lens and accidents do happen) it could be replaced cheaply and easily. Now what?



neuroanatomist said:


> nicke said:
> 
> 
> > More info about the lenses, http://www.usa.canon.com/dlc/controller?act=GetArticleAct&articleID=3508.
> ...


----------



## kubelik (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Canon Developing 500 f/4L & 600 f/4L Replacements*

playing devil's advocate if i may, I've read (and seen photos) of an opposing point of view regarding protective glass/filters, which is that when they are impacted, they will shatter inward, causing glass-on-glass scratches and damage on the front lens element anyway.

I've never had the chance to test it either way myself, but I thought I'd put that out there.


----------

